# Thinking of a Biorb - questions!



## Acer

Hi - I have a 10 year old and 6 year old goldfish. They are quite happy despite me breaking all the rules to do with fish-keeping! 
Currently they're in a 17litre plastic tank, which has an air pump but no filter. Please no hate-mail...but I do a full water change, complete with gravel rinsing and glass scrubbing about once every 3/4 weeks. 

I'm looking at getting a coldwater Biorb Life (the square one, I don't like the bulging effects of the spherical ones) in the hope to cut down on this maintenance, and keep some normality for the fish. 

I've never been one for testing water levels (luckily my fish have never seemed to mind this!) or getting involved with temperamental filters. Are biorbs relatively straight forward? How do filters generally work?

How would I do water changes or gravel cleaning (tried a siphon once..never again!)? My plastic tank is lightweight and I can take it to the sink. I'm assuming the Biorb would stay put...how do people attempt this?

I see they come with ceramic stones etc, could I not use my normal gravel??

Thanks in advance for anyone who can advise... please excuse my crude fish-keeping techniques!


----------



## Phoenix24

Just proves they don't make fish like they used to. A new goldfish today would be dead within a week the way you keep fish. No point in saying 'no hate mail' - because you are asking us to give you advice on a completely unsatisfactory, and perhaps downright inhumane, method of keeping goldfish, or indeed most fish.

The minimum tank size for two goldfish is typically in the region of 200L. None of the bio orbs I know of come anywhere close.

Completely washing out everything in your tank on a periodic basis is pretty much the most insane thing I have ever heard of, after, that is, washing them in the sink with tap water.

Just because your goldfish have somehow survived this long does not mean they have lived a happy, stress free life. It's just a testamant to how hardy goldfish of a bygone age used to be. In a large tank with proper filtration, proper water changes, and the use of pre-conditioned tapwater, a goldfish can grow more than 15 inches and live more than 20 years.

My advice to you. Be open to criticism, and be willing to accept the advice you will receive if you want to keep goldfish humanely.

Here is the shopping list:

200L tank
Filter rated for 400L
API master test kit
Seachem Prime
A bottle of household ammonia (for a fishless cycle)
A large siphon. I really cannot fathom what your problem with one is, they are simple and quick to use.

We on here are quite happy to give you all the advice you need on setting up an appropriate home for your goldfish, but no one on here will advocate what you are doing nor your attitude about it. If you don't want to hear this go ask pets at home for advice, they are the best at giving out the worst advice.


----------



## magpie

In addition to the above post by Phoenix, which I wholeheartedly agree with, I'd also like to point out...



Acer said:


> Currently they're in a 17litre plastic tank, which has an air pump but no filter. Please no hate-mail...but I do a full water change, complete with gravel rinsing and glass scrubbing about *once every 3/4 weeks.*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a coldwater Biorb Life... *in the hope to cut down on this maintenance,* and keep some normality for the fish.


... the maintenance you're doing at the moment is nowhere near enough as it is, so getting a different tank is not going to mean that you can do less. Most tanks (that are not overstocked) require a partial (20-30%) water change on a *weekly* basis.

On the subject of BiOrbs, as far as I know the ceramic stones are supposed to be part of the filter as a place for the good bacteria to grow (so no, you couldn't use your own gravel). However these tanks are not suitable for goldfish anyway, as they are too small and the filter is not big enough.

Some info here on the nitrogen cycle, which should hopefully also explain why filters are so necessary for the health of your fish: The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

Sorry if the responses seem a bit harsh, but we are only being honest and giving you information that is in the best interests of your fish.


----------

